# Review: Never Summer Legacy 161cm



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

So I managed to get myself on a NS 161 Legacy today. Mind you, I ride a 151 Rome Graft. I like butter like a KFC biscut. I thought this NS monster was going to chew me up and spit me out. 10cm longer, much wider, a boatload stiffer, and quite a bit heavier and my little Graft. I thought I was going to die when I first strapped in. 

To make a long story short, the Legacy blew me away. Yeah, it was stiff. Not a freestyle deck, *at all*. Like, don't even think about putting "Legacy" and "butter" in the same sentence. But somehow it still seemed to maintain a great deal of agility for it's size. It was *so* stable at speed, and *so* smooth cutting through any bumps, ice, etc in the snow. I basically felt like I was riding my sofa down the mountain. Just sit back, relax, crack a beer, and there really isn't anything else to worry about it. It did make a slight chatter when I ran over some little 12-year old skier girl who had this big ole yard sale in front of me. But aside from that one little glitch, the Legacy just plowed through everything as smooth as...well, butter.  Great deck.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

avatar change wtf. lol


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

sedition said:


> So I managed to get myself on a NS 161 Legacy today. Mind you, I ride a 151 Rome Graft. I like butter like a KFC biscut. I thought this NS monster was going to chew me up and spit me out. 10cm longer, much wider, a boatload stiffer, and quite a bit heavier and my little Graft. I thought I was going to die when I first strapped in.
> 
> To make a long story short, the Legacy blew me away. Yeah, it was stiff. Not a freestyle deck, *at all*. Like, don't even think about putting "Legacy" and "butter" in the same sentence. But somehow it still seemed to maintain a great deal of agility for it's size. It was *so* stable at speed, and *so* smooth cutting through any bumps, ice, etc in the snow. I basically felt like I was riding my sofa down the mountain. Just sit back, relax, crack a beer, and there really isn't anything else to worry about it. It did make a slight chatter when I ran over some little 12-year old skier girl who had this big ole yard sale in front of me. But aside from that one little glitch, the Legacy just plowed through everything as smooth as...well, butter.  Great deck.


Good to hear you liked the ride sedition. I just picked this board up yesterday and hoping to get it up to the mountain soon. Definitely makes my old board look small


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

sedition said:


> Just sit back, relax, crack a beer, and there really isn't anything else to worry about it. It did make a slight chatter when I ran over some little 12-year old skier girl who had this big ole yard sale in front of me.


:laugh: Great review!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> avatar change wtf. lol


i haz teh powr. it's actually avatar _reversion_. this is an old one of mine from last year.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

sedition said:


> It did make a slight chatter when I ran over some little 12-year old skier girl who had this big ole yard sale in front of me.


If you had a Titan, it'd dampen that 12 old right out, you'd never have known you ran her over and severed her carotid artery with your board edge.

I've been debating getting a Legacy-R if I can find any left on clearance at the end of the season (doubtful). I really want to demo one first, but NS only had one demo day out East here and it was a weekend at Hunter Mtn (=VERY crowded and VERY full of gapers) during particularly nasty riding conditions.

Anyone out there know where/how to get one for demo'ing out East here?


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

What size are you? I am 6'1 and 185 and got the 159 and can butter it pretty well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

hey guys,

i am also looking into the legacy 159 ( i am 6.2, 185lbs) how is the board edge to edge? How heavy does it feel? also does it ride well switch? I do lots of trees and wanna board that is manouvarable and poppy ( my old option booter 159 is way too heavy) other ones i am looking at is phoenix btx 157w..
thx


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

gitan69 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i am also looking into the legacy 159 ( i am 6.2, 185lbs) how is the board edge to edge? How heavy does it feel? also does it ride well switch? I do lots of trees and wanna board that is manouvarable and poppy ( my old option booter 159 is way too heavy) other ones i am looking at is phoenix btx 157w..
> thx


Well, like I said in the first post, it is heavy. However, it does not really feel all that heavy when you are riding it. It maintained a good deal of agility. I was riding the deck at speed, so I don't know for sure how well that agility will hold-up when going slower (i.e. tree runs). I didn't even both trying to ride it switch. It's a stiff directional. That is not the best formula for switch riding, but I have no idea how it rides switch compared to other similar-type decks.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Making the assumption you got this years model with the RC Technology, did you find the learning curve very steep with the rocker and camber combo?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

That's pretty much what you get with a stiffer and longer board for all mountain in general, much more stable and able to go over all terrain! 
I switched it up this year going from an all mountain directional to a freestyle twin oriented board for park. Figured I'll wind up maybe next year with one somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

*Float????*

I'm going to be buyin one of these in the next day or two, and i was wondering how it handles the deep stuff? That's what i'll primarily be using it for. And to answer that question about the rocker learning curve. I have heard from people who have also ridden this board that i does not feel to much different because the RC is between your feet only, with normal camber outside of your bindings from tip to tail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

thx for the input guys!
anybody care to comment on the difference between the revolver-r and the legacy-r as far as all mountain freestyle ridin ( i wonder about the edge to edge speed and agility and weight comparison ) also hadling steep and icy would revolver by alright?
thx


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

This board is very agile through the trees, quick edge to edge, and not too bad at switch. It floats soooooooo well in the powder its unreal. Knee to waist deep in jackson hole and I barely needed to lean back. I can only compare it to my 163 Salomon Patrol from last year and an older Ride Yukon. This board is far superior to both of these.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

sedition said:


> So I managed to get myself on a NS 161 Legacy today. Mind you, I ride a 151 Rome Graft. I like butter like a KFC biscut. I thought this NS monster was going to chew me up and spit me out. 10cm longer, much wider, a boatload stiffer, and quite a bit heavier and my little Graft. I thought I was going to die when I first strapped in.
> 
> To make a long story short, the Legacy blew me away. Yeah, it was stiff. Not a freestyle deck, *at all*. Like, don't even think about putting "Legacy" and "butter" in the same sentence. But somehow it still seemed to maintain a great deal of agility for it's size. It was *so* stable at speed, and *so* smooth cutting through any bumps, ice, etc in the snow. I basically felt like I was riding my sofa down the mountain. Just sit back, relax, crack a beer, and there really isn't anything else to worry about it. It did make a slight chatter when I ran over some little 12-year old skier girl who had this big ole yard sale in front of me. But aside from that one little glitch, the Legacy just plowed through everything as smooth as...well, butter.  Great deck.


Having rode my new Legacy for the first time yesterday, I couldn't agree more with your review. The board felt very solid and no chatter what so ever at high speeds (although no little 12 year olds were in my way luckily). Unfortunately, no pow to play around in, only crusty conditions, but the board was very responsive. I did hit a few small jumps with my oh so difficult straight airs (yes, that was sarcasm) and the board seemed to do well but after riding it all day, I really don't see taking this board into the park.


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

coffeenirvana said:


> Having rode my new Legacy for the first time yesterday, I couldn't agree more with your review. The board felt very solid and no chatter what so ever at high speeds (although no little 12 year olds were in my way luckily). Unfortunately, no pow to play around in, only crusty conditions, but the board was very responsive. I did hit a few small jumps with my oh so difficult straight airs (yes, that was sarcasm) and the board seemed to do well but after riding it all day, I really don't see taking this board into the park.


Are you guys riding the Legacy R? When I was purchasing the Legacy R only one store I found in the Denver/Vail area had the Legacy R. There were a few Legacy boards floating around but it was tough to find the R. My 159 R I feel is so easy to butter. I can butter it straight down an entire green trail if it didn't turn. I can finally spin 360 butters and do things I never could before. Taking it through the park is a breeze too its solid off jumps and does good on rail. Its no Rome Artifact on rails, or Evo R off jumps, but it can hold its own. I don't understand how you guys are saying its so solid and non chattering and you wouldn't take it through the park nor put butter in a sentence with it. I guess it depends what boards your coming from in the past.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Riding the Legacy-R. In fairness to the not riding park comment, I prefer more of the big mountain riding and hitting natural jumps and bumps vs. rails so I'm sure those comfortable with rails may not have problems using this board. Taking it back out this weekend and will give the rails a shot to be fair. With all that being said, I was surprised that I didn't really notice the RC technology? I've read that this board has very mellow RC vs. say the Lib Techs but I figured there would be more of a learning curve. Maybe the RC really shows up in the Powder which I wasn't fortunate to ride this past Monday.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

The best part about NS Rocker implementation is that you get all of the benefits, yet it feels like a regular camber board. The wierdest feeling you will have is when you think your going to catch an edge and go down and you dont...


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> The best part about NS Rocker implementation is that you get all of the benefits, yet it feels like a regular camber board. The wierdest feeling you will have is when you think your going to catch an edge and go down and you dont...


Exactly. The board just performs EXACTLY how it should everywhere. Tons of pop, easy to press, super stable on steeps, floats in powder, catch free, gobs and gobs of edge hold. Best board I've rode.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

cool stuff,

how about the weight of the Legacy-r? do u guys find it easy to do spins ( 180s and shit) i am actually hesitating between revolver-r and the legacy-r in 159. I don't do park but here in Quebec there is little powder and the hills are not so big, so we mostly ride trees and screw around the groomers. i am just not sure which board would up the fun factor better for east coast terrain.


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

The RC is def less noticeable than others such as banana. But when u lay the legacyr on flat ground u can clearly see the nose and tail in the air and the board pivots on the middle. So the RC is def there and def a lot of fun. The revolver would be more fun and if your not too aggressive and need the slight directional board id get the revolver. It will be easier for ground tricks and riding switch will be easier.


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

I picked up a legacy r 163 today for $339. after reading what all you guys had to say, I can't wait to take it out!!!!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn where did you score that deal?


----------



## cheeto0629 (Nov 11, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Damn where did you score that deal?


Bob's Ski Shop on 147th and Stark. I picked up the last 163 but they had some 159's left I believe.

NS Legacy 163
Ride SPi Bindings 
Vans BFB Boots


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty sweet deal, i got a SL-R already but paid about 430ish from Daddies Board Shop on Sandy which is still a rediculous deal..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Just bought the revolver-r 159 from EVO! Stoked and waiting with a hard on!
paid 332$ cause they price match and take additional 5% off! so if u guys are looking for a good price they will beat anybody's price by 5%!
Peace!


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm wondering what kind of stances you guys are rockin. Right now i'm riding 23.5, I have my front binding maxed out and the back binding one in from maxed out(i believe its the reference holes). I debate btwn this and bring the front one in one hole therefore making the stance 22.5, which feel comfortable but also feels like a lot of setback is there. I see a lot of ppl on here riding pretty wide stances, how are you guys setting up your legacys?


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

bump...i know its all personal preference but im still curious thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the revolver-r 159 and my stance is 23.75 centered ( i normali ride 23.5) but this seems to be ok.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Swiftmac said:


> I'm wondering what kind of stances you guys are rockin. Right now i'm riding 23.5, I have my front binding maxed out and the back binding one in from maxed out(i believe its the reference holes). I debate btwn this and bring the front one in one hole therefore making the stance 22.5, which feel comfortable but also feels like a lot of setback is there. I see a lot of ppl on here riding pretty wide stances, how are you guys setting up your legacys?


Got my Legacy set to 21.5, +15 lead foot and -15 back foot (quack, quack). May try going with a -8 for the back foot this weekend to change it up a little bit. Guess I kind of ride with a narrower stance than others??


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

Yea a lot of people ride pretty wide stances from 23 to 25. I cant figure out the best way to have a wide stance, somewhere around 23.5, and keep the board flexing the was it should. I feel that when I move the front binding all the way up to make it 23.5 the board rides a bit different especially when carving. Not really in a good way either.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

*My 163-R is on the way.*

$385 delivered. 'bay seller. Has all kinds of NS's. He's got some great boot and binding deal's as well. I looked everywhere for a 161 and couldn't find one. He had 'em but at the last minute, I supersized it to the 3. I got some targas and tm two's to finish it out. I can't wait!


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

They didn't make a 163 SL-R. Possibly it's a 164? Or you got a Legacy maybe?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

scottland said:


> They didn't make a 163 SL-R. Possibly it's a 164? Or you got a Legacy maybe?


Me? Legacy-R.


----------

